# BMW to build a new M8 Hybrid Sports Car



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

:yumyum:


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

I want this car so bad i had to come back to this thread :jawdrop:


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

BayAreaBimmer said:


> I want this car so bad i had to come back to this thread :jawdrop:


Me too, but I'm sure it's gonna be WAY outta my range. Hope it becomes available ( in NA) in your lifrtime. (When you get it send pix.)


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

ProRail said:


> Me too, but I'm sure it's gonna be WAY outta my range. Hope it becomes available ( in NA) in your lifrtime. (When you get it send pix.)


:rofl: I'll own one one of these days :dunno:


----------



## Carnivora (Apr 8, 2011)

Put me down for two please.


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

Finally a decent looking BMW after the end of the E46!

:squirt:


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------

